# tracker mortgage were we entitled?  where to begin?



## Meath Lady (21 Jan 2018)

Drew down  a mortgage for a holiday home in 2000 fwith Bank of Ireland. Mortgage recently paid off. However partner appears to think we were on a diaburg rate? initially ( I think this is similar to Tracker rate). Definitely ended up on home loan variable  at some stage. Should we have been offered Tracker? Where would I begin to find paperwork. Do I approach BOI or should I just forget about it. If approaching what do I look for. Unable to find appropriate paperwork at home. Any suggestions appreciated .


----------



## newirishman (21 Jan 2018)

What’s a diaburg rate?

Apart from that, I have to ask: are you serious?


----------



## Meath Lady (21 Jan 2018)

I think its the rate the bank borrowed money at. Only asking for suggestions.


----------



## Palerider (21 Jan 2018)

Euribor perhaps?, mortgage is paid off, you could have asked if a tracker was available to you, there was no onus on a bank to write to you and document that you were offered a tracker, to be honest your post sounds crazy.


----------



## Meath Lady (21 Jan 2018)

Thanks  for your opinion.


----------



## RedOnion (21 Jan 2018)

He probably meant DIBOR? It was the Dublin interbank rate for Irish punts that was replaced by EURIBOR with the move to Euro.

If you did have one of these, it would have been at a fairly high margin as this was before the UK banks cut the margins that were being charged, so maybe at some point you switched to another rate?


----------



## Monbretia (21 Jan 2018)

Dibor rate maybe he means.  Anyway were there trackers in 2000?  If so they may not have been available for but to let mortgages.   Ship has probably sailed on this one!


----------



## corktim (22 Jan 2018)

Do a subject access request with BOI and they will send you all of your paperwork but as the guys stated it doesn’t look like a tracker


----------



## jim (22 Jan 2018)

Maybe he means Iceburg?


----------



## peemac (22 Jan 2018)

Tracker mortgages did not exist in 2000. You can't have something that did not exist. - So zero chance you are impacted.


----------



## nonie (22 Jan 2018)

Ibor rates on Homes /PDH's (as opposed to Commercial) have been deemed inscope per Central Bank as far as I am aware.


----------



## cremeegg (22 Jan 2018)

Was DIBOR manipulated by the banks ?

LIBOR was, but surely our banks would not have stooped so low.


----------



## peemac (22 Jan 2018)

nonie said:


> Ibor rates on Homes /PDH's (as opposed to Commercial) have been deemed inscope per Central Bank as far as I am aware.


best not to give incorrect information to a poster who could start a wild goose chase - there was simply no such product in existence as a tracker in 2000 with any bank for any loan. You simply cannot have what did not exist at the time.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Jan 2018)

Many business loans had interest rates linked to Dibor and Euribor.  And long before trackers on family homes first hit the market. 

I would be surprised if the OP's loan had been linked to Dibor, but as it was for a holiday home, it's possible. 

It's a long shot. 

No need to do a Subject Access Request. Just ask the lender for a copy of your mortgage agreement.  That would be much quicker. 

Brendan


----------



## Meath Lady (22 Jan 2018)

Many thanks for all the contributions. I will request a copy of my mortgage agreement for my own peace of mind.


----------

